# Jackson update



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

We had our first big scare with Jackson a couple nights ago. He ate through a ziplock bag that had his treats in it and ingested some of the plastic bag! 

I'm so thankful I can look up every little thing on this forum, such a life saver. 

I induced vomiting with a couple teaspoons of peroxide, he puked within 5 minutes and all the plastic came up. 

He has been eating and pooping normally since. 

I attached some pictures of my handsome little man. He's 6 months old and weighs about 45lbs.

He has been an amazing pup so far, brilliant, eager to please, a breeze to train, and he's such a playful loving pup. 

(I don't think we can put up a Christmas tree this year, which is super disappointing, but we want to continue setting him up for success. Our little pride and joy.)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good quick thinking! 

My girl is just over 7.5 months and I was also a bit concerned for the Christmas tree. She generally doesn't chew things, but she will pick up and relocate them(I found my shoe in the dog toy basket tonight!) so she may yet discover the ornaments. So far so good though. Maybe having a fake tree without the enticing smell helps, too. 

Btw, is that a buzz lightyear costume? Super cute.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy my 2 year old Vizsla meets me at the door everytime I come home with her toys, slippers, shoes etc,but now the Christmas decorations are up, she now greets me with some of these decorations much to the annoyance of my Wife...


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

Yes! He was Buzz for Halloween lol. 

Yeah we're just nervous he would either try to pee on the tree or chew the bottom branches he loves trying to sneak sticks into the house and chew them up all over the place lol. 

Might try a fake tree and spoil him with lots of yummy chews!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I should also say that last Christmas we had a real tree and my sister's puppy who was 6mo old and more destructive than my V left it alone entirely. And he *loves* sticks. So Jackson might surprise you!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We're going for the real tree, I can't find a fake one that will give me that Christmas feeling!

Morris loves sticks, and has started marking... I'll let you know how we get on! ;D


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

Good luck CatK! 

We decided to go with a fake tree this year :'(

I put it up last night when Jackson was asleep. He ran downstairs this morning to go out for his morning pee and froze dead in his tracks when he saw it hahaha. He started barking at it and seemed pretty unsure lol it was too funny.

We walked over and he sniffed around it and sniffed some ornaments and was totally fine with it.

So far so good!


----------

